# check out sweeper



## ltlm

this is what i use to rake my lawns and lots they run from $5000.-- $6000.


----------



## Dwan

nice looking dump.
that is a good aplication for that sweeper.


----------



## ltlm

pictures i have 2 of these they work great. tow with lawn tractor or four wheeler.


----------

